# Lost Red Jackon 4Fun on Clear Creek...



## summitpaddler (May 10, 2011)

Poor little boat didn't even see it coming... neglectful parent too busy saving own life whilst failing to kayak to keep an eye on the boat....

Last seen below the take out of the Idaho Springs run...

Any sightings/info would be greatly appreciated....

i miss her already....

colin
970-393-0172


----------



## egillaspy1 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hot little red boat. I chased her all the way to the takeout, but alas, she is gone. Nice boating with her...thanks for the six pack. 
E


----------



## justin.payne (Oct 28, 2009)

I do believe I saw it pinned. There were some fireline no crossing tape up where it was pinned under the water.


----------



## justin.payne (Oct 28, 2009)

Either right above Screaming quarter mile, or right below.


----------



## summitpaddler (May 10, 2011)

Nice! Thanks for the heads up. I'll venture down after work today and see what I can see.


----------



## T.J. (Apr 24, 2007)

I believe that boat is a Dagger Mamba. That is also red. At least it was last week. I doubt your boat traveled that far down the river.


----------



## CUBuffskier (Jul 7, 2005)

If it did make it from idaho springs to screamin quarter mile, I want a report on if you can still paddle that hunk of plastic.


----------



## summitpaddler (May 10, 2011)

Hell, I'm doubting if I can paddle ANYTHING at this point after failing so epically yesterday.... Heheheh

Thanks for all the info... Sounds like it probably wouldnt be worth the drive from Breck for what is probably the mamba, eh?


----------



## egillaspy1 (Apr 4, 2006)

*paddlin*

I am running Idaho springs town run today and I ll look for it on the way up 6. That boat in screaming 1/4 mile has been there almost a week I think. It s not your boat. If you can come up with a boat, lets do Foxton on friday. I am off at 2 ish. Good luck, and again thanks for the beer. E


----------



## johnnyww (Oct 18, 2003)

Colin, We have your boat at Clear Creek Rafting Co. in Idaho Springs. We will also call you. 

Please everyone, if you loose your boat in Clear Creek County, call the sheriffs office and give them the details of where and let them know if you/everyone is ok. Today it caused the whole swiftwater team, fire dept, and everyone else.... down there getting this boat unpinned from a rock above tunnel 6 expecting a person to still be in it. We as boaters know that it is usually just gear in these situations, but the rest of the public and sheriff/fire dept. don't. The Clear Creek County Sheriff's phone number is 303-679-2393.

Thanks, John Rice


----------



## summitpaddler (May 10, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Clear creek county sheriff dragged it out this morning. My sincere thanks to everyone for helping out- I needed all the help I could get!

Also-lesson learned- call the sheriff when boat is lost, not state patrol....


----------

